# Study permit for Canada



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, has anyone gone to Canada with kids and did not have a study permit for them? 

Myself and my partner have the IEC visa's but i only applied for the study permit 3 weeks ago as i wasnt sure if i needed it or not and Im still waiting to hear anything back. Would it be safe to travel to Canada without it and have it "in progress" when at point of entry?

I have emailed the IEC and asked them Do i need to have this study permit before we enter Canada and they replied with "You and your daughter may be permitted to enter Canada without the study permit, depending on the decision made by the border services officer, though it is advisable to at the very least begin the application process prior to departure."I could do this but im very worried of the chance i may be turned away for not having it. My partner is over there already and has accommodation for us. im just looking into schools at the minute.

I want to book flights as they are going up at crazy prices at the minute for the month of august.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume the study permit is for your daughter? With the IEC visa there is really no reason I can think oc as to why the border officer would deny you access to the country, but I understand your concern.


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I assume the study permit is for your daughter? With the IEC visa there is really no reason I can think oc as to why the border officer would deny you access to the country, but I understand your concern.


Yes the study permit is for our daughter, me and partner both have IEC visa's. Yeah its just the what if's.... Travelling all that distance is a big thing if you were to be made go home!


----------



## StudentMTL2014 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi to all, 

I want to share with everybody my story how I get study in Canada and apply for immigration.

It was not easy and long process and I try to get information throw agency and some company who looks like help with documents etc... But it was just a screamers who was interested to get they money and commission. And all information for application was difficult and closed.

By coincidence I met one girl in Interned who help me with all process and application and finally Iam here! 
I tell to myself that if anybody ever need help and consultation I would be happy to do it! Because I was the same...

So I know that the most easiest way to Immigrate to Canada its throw study. A lot of International Student trying to get to University for 4-6 years. But it is not the easiest way. Because by the law you can not apply for immigration until the end of your programer. The price in University is too high for an international students. And after University you still need to get a work experience that helps you to archive your goal and immigrate. For myself I found out its not practical! I attend Database Administration program, because this job its exactly what government need now in my province.

I apply for study in college. Its much more cheaper than university and if college have some program that government interested in it will be non taxable too. Why I recommend college for immigration:

1. Its cheaper than university
2. A lot of colleges proved co-op programs that meant study and work practice
3. Possible to apply to work permit
4. Providing with free language courses
5. The college program takes 1-2 years maximum and after this you can apply for your Permanent Residence in Canada

And after then when you have you documents here you can always apply and study for free or very cheep in any university.
I also recommend to apply to Quebec, Montreal. Why I recommend Quebec for immigration:

1. Its more easiest from all other province
2. Its a French Colony and to get to learn French here gives you a lot of points for your immigration (you can learn in your College for free if you choose professional study programms or just separate)
3. Level of life more cheaper for student that in other province (accommodation, food, education...)
4. City Montreal its a mix of American and European culture here represented community from all over the world: Chinese, Japanese, Spanish, French, Russian, Ukrainian, American ets... Very easy for adaptation!

If someone need help or would like to get information, Iam open to share my experience because we are all an international students and Immigrants! Lets share our experience and knowledge... 


Good luck to all!!!!)))


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

StudentMTL2014 said:


> i to all,
> And after then when you have you documents here you can always apply and study for free or very cheep in any university.


Since when can one study for free at a university in Canada? This is simply not true.





> 2. Its a French Colony



Oh really? Quebec is not a French colony and hasn't been since the British defeated the French at the Plains of Abraham in 1759. After that it became a British colony and then part of Canada when the country was formed.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_1. Its more easiest from all other province_
How so? If you don't speak French, then it's going to be an up hill battle to get along in Quebec.

If you are looking for a visa to come to work in Quebec, you not only have to apply to the Canadian _federal_ government to get into Canada, you also have to apply to the Quebec _provincial_ government for permission to settle in Quebec. Part of this process will have you prove that you can function in day to day life in the French language. Most Canadians who do not live in Quebec would have difficulty meeting this requirement.

_2. Its a French Colony and to get to learn French here gives you a lot of points for your immigration (you can learn in your College for free if you choose professional study programms or just separate)_
As Colchar has pointed out, the province of Quebec *is not* a French colony and has not been since the late 18th Century.

If one can learn French for free in a college in Quebec, this is news to me. I was born and raised in Canada and have lived there up until last year. If I could have learned French for free in Quebec, I would have spent my summers in Montreal as a teenager and in my twenties and would likely be bilingual now.

_3. Level of life more cheaper for student that in other province (accommodation, food, education...)_
Only if you are a permanent resident in Quebec do you receive a tuition discount. Canadian citizen students who do not normally live in Quebec do not receive this deeply discounted rate and International Students certainly _will not_ receive this discount.

_4. City Montreal its a mix of American and European culture here represented community from all over the world: Chinese, Japanese, Spanish, French, Russian, Ukrainian, American ets... Very easy for adaptation!_


----------



## StudentMTL2014 (Dec 8, 2013)

colchar said:


> Since when can one study for free at a university in Canada? This is simply not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, from my own experience I recommend to chose not too long and professional program. Because its will make immigration process more faster. International students can apply for getting Permanent Residence after end of they professional study program! So instead to choose 4-5 years expansive program its better to apply for 1-2 year co-op program. The prerogative of Co-op program its not just getting of theoretical knowledge but also to getting a practice of work in a Canadian company's. And of course price of Co-op program more cheaper then University Degree! And after apply to Permanent Residence. And in a few years when you can get your RP and after Canadian Passport to study here whatever you like for free or for more cheaper amount! Because the price for study for International Student its very high!

Quebec its a different province with different rules. Even to get permit to study in Quebec instead of all over Canada you need to get CAQ (Certificate of Acceptance of Quebec)! And for students who would like to immigrate here and grow up as a professional must to know French! Because its a necessary for getting good job and life!!!!!


----------



## StudentMTL2014 (Dec 8, 2013)

westcoastcanadiangirl said:


> _1. Its more easiest from all other province_
> how so? If you don't speak french, then it's going to be an up hill battle to get along in quebec. - of course if you do not speaks french you still can stay in quebec, but by law to get a good job here you might to speaks french!!!
> 
> If you are looking for a visa to come to work in quebec, you not only have to apply to the canadian _federal_ government to get into canada, you also have to apply to the quebec _provincial_ government for permission to settle in quebec. Part of this process will have you prove that you can function in day to day life in the french language. Most canadians who do not live in quebec would have difficulty meeting this requirement. - yes its all true. From one side its more difficult to learn french but for other side if will learn french, for international immigrant it would be more easy to immigrate to quebec! Because french language gives extra points to your immigration profile!!! And especially quebec need a bilingual speaking person! So please dear friend mention it! And i want to make a note that even if you will immigrate to other provinces in canada, french its always your bonus because all best job in government etc required to know french!!! To learn french in quebec more easy because you are every day have a chance to practice in in every day life!
> ...



thank you for all of your question!


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Smiley190,
Do you have information about Quebec skilled worker sponsorship? 

Cheers.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

StudentMTL2014 said:


> Yes, from my own experience I recommend to chose not too long and professional program. Because its will make immigration process more faster. International students can apply for getting Permanent Residence after end of they professional study program! So instead to choose 4-5 years expansive program its better to apply for 1-2 year co-op program. The prerogative of Co-op program its not just getting of theoretical knowledge but also to getting a practice of work in a Canadian company's. And of course price of Co-op program more cheaper then University Degree! And after apply to Permanent Residence. And in a few years when you can get your RP and after Canadian Passport to study here whatever you like for free or for more cheaper amount! Because the price for study for International Student its very high!



You cannot study for free in Canada. All university students must pay tuition. Even grad students, who are paid to go to university, have their tuition deducted from their pay.

Neither university nor college tuition is free in Canada and you should not be giving out information that is incorrect.





> Quebec its a different province with different rules. Even to get permit to study in Quebec instead of all over Canada you need to get CAQ (Certificate of Acceptance of Quebec)! And for students who would like to immigrate here and grow up as a professional must to know French! Because its a necessary for getting good job and life!!!!!



What does that have to do with anything? First of all, I have spent the majority of my life in Canada so I know damned well that Quebec is a different province. But it is not a French colony as you claimed. Once again, you should not be giving out incorrect information.


----------

